# Aluminum Dry Box and Astral BirdDog CFD for Sale



## ChickenPotPie (Jul 22, 2021)

Two items for sale: 

1) NRS Eddy Out Aluminum Dry Box for sale, dimensions are 38L x 16H x 13D. I am selling as I recently downsized to a smaller raft and this unfortunately doesn't fit in the new raft. Works perfect, foam is still in excellent condition. This item is currently on backorder on NRS. Price: $295.00. 
























2) Brand new medium Astral BirdDog Ol Blue color CFD with tag still on. I am selling it as my pup is a little too pudgy for the medium size. These are currently on backorder from Astral. Price: $60.00. 

















I am located near Placerville CA, can meet up around there or in Coloma. Please call or text Natalie at 650.248.8802.


----------



## pkred669 (Jul 28, 2021)

Interested in the Dry Box BUT YOUR FAR WAY.


----------

